# Bus/Train travel in Spain?



## AlexCanadiense (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,
I've been going through a nightmare trying to find an affordable way to get from Madrid to Vigo or Santiago de Compostela. I booked a flight from Canada to Madrid thinking Madrid would be the absolute hub of transportation in Spain... 

In any case, I have a choice of 125 euro for a Ryanair flights(All taxes, fees and charge for extra luggage included)(1 hour and a half), $49 Renfe Train (7 hours), $38 Auto-Res Bus(7.5 hours).

My problem is that I don't know their baggage limits. I went up and down Auto-Res website, could not find anything. Renfe says 2 pieces of luggage up to 20kg total. However they do not list charges for additional luggage. How strict are they with luggage limits?

Another idea is to take the flight next day, which will only cost 60 euro or so with SpanAir. But then I have to sleep in the airport.

Any comment on what travelling on train compared to buses is like in Spain? It will cost me a metro ticket+dragging my 2 backpacks and a suitcase across the city to get from Barajas airport to the train or the bus station. Is it worth it? Should I just suck it up and fly?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Alex,

when ever I have traveled by Train/Bus in Spain there were no baggage limits at all.


----------



## AlexCanadiense (Oct 3, 2010)

That's what it's like in Canada, I just didn't want to assume it would be the same elsewhere.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AlexCanadiense said:


> Hi,
> I've been going through a nightmare trying to find an affordable way to get from Madrid to Vigo or Santiago de Compostela. I booked a flight from Canada to Madrid thinking Madrid would be the absolute hub of transportation in Spain...
> 
> In any case, I have a choice of 125 euro for a Ryanair flights(All taxes, fees and charge for extra luggage included)(1 hour and a half), $49 Renfe Train (7 hours), $38 Auto-Res Bus(7.5 hours).
> ...


If it weren't for the 20k limit I would say get the train, and get a taxi from the airport to the station. The total cost will probably be about the same as the Ryanair flight, it will be a whole lot more comfortable. I couldn't see anything about paying for excess baggage either, but it does appear that at Madrid your luggage will be scanned for security. Can't you just bring less stuff and buy some cheap clothes when you get here?

Rail travel in Spain is great. Trains arrive on time and they are roomy and comfortable. Buses are nice once you live here if you want to see a bit of the countryside but 7.5 hours on a bus after a long flight? Not worth saving $12 for.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mayotom said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> when ever I have traveled by Train/Bus in Spain there were no baggage limits at all.


There is now!
Luggage


----------

